# Suche richtigen Treiber für Graka ProSavageDDR



## Nada (14. Dezember 2003)

Dank Absturz der gleiche Text also nochmal...
Anscheinend habe ich die falschen Treiber für meine Grafikkarte, denn der PC stürzt ständig mit (Driver) IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL ab. S3 Graphics bietet zwar eine Menge Downloads für Pro SavageDDR (420) an, aber die Bezeichnungen bringe ich nicht in Zusammenhang mit den Informationen im Gerätemanager.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich an die korrekten Versionsinformationen etc. kommen kann?
Dank im Voraus
Nada


----------



## Georg Melher (15. Dezember 2003)

Auf der Grafikkarte sind ja Chips verbaut. Schaue mal welche Bezeichnungen dort zu finden sind und suche dann gezielt nach diesem Treiber. Als letzte Möglichkeit kannst Du auch den Kühlkörper abbauen, sofern einer verbaut ist...weiss nicht mehr, ob's damals Karten mit Kühler gab, ist schon so lange her. 

Ich habe nochmal geschaut. Wie es scheint, handelt es sich hierbei um einen OnBoard Chip...ist das richtig ?


----------



## Nada (18. Dezember 2003)

Danke für die antwort, aber das Problem hat sich (hoffe ich) gelöst. Beim keller aufräumen fand ich die Mainboard-CD und da die Graka eben onboard ist, waren die alten Treiber natürlich mit drauf. Die habe ich jetzt wieder installiert und bis jetzt funktioniert es.
Gruß
dat Nada


----------

